# Kreg Pocket Hole Dimensions



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,

Do anyone happen to have the Kreg K3DGB K3 jig dimensions? I am wanting to try and make one (jut because) but I don't know the dimensions of the hole spacing.



Thanks,

Gary


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Go on the Kreg site and watch the demo.
johnep


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

johnep1934 said:


> Go on the Kreg site and watch the demo.
> johnep


Thanks for the reply.


Gary


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't think the spacing between the guide holes is critical. The holes seem to be spaced for convenience, unless I missed something. I've been using one for a couple of years and just adjust how I clamp the work when I set up.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The spacing of the holes can vary. 
The angle and the depth are what are both constant. 
Depending on the width of the board you can install 2, 3, 4 or more screws. You can space the screws accordingly. My jig has the centers for two screws about 1 1/4” apart but I don’t always install it that way. My jig is plastic with a metal insert set for depth. The Kreg drill bit is proprietary to the jig and the screws are designed specifically for the operation. 
If you plan on building a lot of faceframes, I suggest you bite the bullet and buy a simple Kreg starter set. Very handy.


----------

